# best engine to swap 2017 chevrolet cruze???



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

You say blank on mechanical skills. Don’t swap anything other then stock. It’s a lot of work and expenses.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

A 2.0LTG and 8spd swap was don't by a shop with fab skill and extensive programming knowledge. Likely out of the realm of possibility for Joe Average 

A swap to the 1.5 out of a Mailbu or Equinox is basically a boltin affair and tune. Would be very nice upgrade over a stock 1.4


----------



## Mark Reyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Might


----------



## Mark Reyes (Sep 8, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> You say blank on mechanical skills. Don’t swap anything other then stock. It’s a lot of work and expenses.


Might be a good opportunity to get started don’t you think??


----------



## Mark Reyes (Sep 8, 2020)

Ma v e n said:


> A 2.0LTG and 8spd swap was don't by a shop with fab skill and extensive programming knowledge. Likely out of the realm of possibility for Joe Average
> 
> A swap to the 1.5 out of a Mailbu or Equinox is basically a boltin affair and tune. Would be very nice upgrade over a stock 1.4


Right now it has the 1.3... something better than that would be super fun.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> You say blank on mechanical skills. Don’t swap anything other then stock. It’s a lot of work and expenses.


Lol even swapping stock for stock is a challenge. ❤ GM


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Mark Reyes said:


> Might be a good opportunity to get started don’t you think??


This is the type of discussion that's been done at length here. 

Yes of course you can learn. You can innovate, you can make things work that no one else ever has. But chances if you have to ask for suggestions on where to start or what other people have done, you're probably not the one who's going to get some crazy project done with just grit and determination.
A repower of a 2017 Cruze 1.4 with anything other than the original engine or a 1.5 will take significant amounts of parts, money, fabrication, skills, and programming beyond a standard mail order tune.

If all that sounds awesome to you....I Recommend swapping in at least a 1.6 from a Buick Cascada, but power density and aftermarket support wise....you're gonna wanna with a 2.0. Either an LNF or one of its variant, or an LTG and it's family.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mark Reyes said:


> Might be a good opportunity to get started don’t you think??


I started off by doing a head gasket on an old Iron Duke. I was a junior in high school in Automotive class. The teacher paired the best student (Dave) in the class up with the most inexperienced student in the class (ME!). Dave would have me watch him take the carburetor off the intake manifold. Then he would put the carburetor back on the intake manifold and make me do it for myself. It took us 3 months, working 1.5 hours a day, to change that head gasket but I learned to love mechanics!


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mark Reyes said:


> I'm blank on mechanical skills.


I did the swap from Gen1 to Gen1, my advice: gave up before spending too much!


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

1. If you’re serious, then the 1.6t from the Cascada is your best bet. 200 hp and 220 lb ft of torque is what it comes with. Hardly any aftermarket support, at least here in the states. In Europe, you’d find a couple of items. The Astra, basically the Cruze over there, uses the 1.4t we have, or you can upgrade to the 1.6t, which is only found in the Cascada here. Might be a bit simpler to drop in than a 2.0t. 
2. Just buy either a Malibu, Regal, ATS, or Verano. They all have a 2.0t available with aftermarket support. Just pick your poison lol


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Would the trans hold up to more power?


----------

